# Need guidance on siding uneven foundation



## drew1987gn (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all, 

I found this site hoping for suggestions / guidance. I'm going to add siding to my house as the pricing for siding contractors are out of my budget. The foundation for an addition on my house is approx. 3 inches lower than my main house. I would have lowered the starting point on my main house so it would be even with the addition but I can't due to a patio. My starting point has to be the lowest point on the main house but if I'm going to be even with the addition the bottom plate of the addition will be exposed. Do I add flashing to cover the bottom plate or is there some other suggestion or "trick" that I can do? I think just flashing would look bad unless I go over the flashing with some trim. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, 
Andy


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

drew1987gn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found this site hoping for suggestions / guidance. I'm going to add siding to my house as the pricing for siding contractors are out of my budget. The foundation for an addition on my house is approx. 3 inches lower than my main house. I would have lowered the starting point on my main house so it would be even with the addition but I can't due to a patio. My starting point has to be the lowest point on the main house but if I'm going to be even with the addition the bottom plate of the addition will be exposed. Do I add flashing to cover the bottom plate or is there some other suggestion or "trick" that I can do? I think just flashing would look bad unless I go over the flashing with some trim. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


What kind of siding?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You will need to use a starter strip for the bottom run of siding. I would run the siding on the house, then drop down on the addition. How much of a drop down do you have and what size siding do you plan on using?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Any way you can post a picture? ...............................

Bud


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

If you are using vinyl siding... 8", 9" or 10" siding (double 4, double 4.5 or double 5) you can probably make it work by starting at the lowest point on your addition with an extra long starter strip... hanging it down more than usual so that when you start the siding on the other side of the inside corner you will start it with a normal starter strip with the normal amount of overhang.

In other words, the overhang of your starter strip will be different on each side, but your rows of siding can be made to line up as long as one starter strip is 4, 4.5, or 5" above the other one. (Depending on the siding you are using).


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I have hung the lower starter strip from a rip of flashing when there was nothing to nail it to. Used pop rivets to hold the starter strip to the metal rip.


----------



## drew1987gn (Aug 2, 2017)

This forum site unfortunately will not let me post an attachment probably because I'm new. If I'm wrong let me know. It would be easier to explain from a few pictures. The siding I'm using is 10" x 24" single custom vinyl shake. I work in a plastic packaging factory so we made molds to produce vinyl shakes. They look real nice. The texture is similar to Impressions. I've seen these installed on homes around my area for the last 15 years and they're holding up great. I understand what the suggestion is for the double 4" or 5" but with my product I don't have that option, unless I cut my shake at the correct height and have say a 4" shake on the bottom of the addition then the next row would be a full 10" which will be even with the main house. I just don't know if it will look awkward...


----------



## drew1987gn (Aug 2, 2017)

Pictures attached.


----------



## drew1987gn (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

So on the addition you have dirt level above the level of the foundation?


----------



## drew1987gn (Aug 2, 2017)

In the pictures the addition is on the left, main house on the right. You see the Blue painted siding on the bottom. If I remove that then the bottom plate will be exposed. So yes the addition is pretty much dirt level.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

So when you remove that, you may find some damage to deal with.

I would go a few inches below ground level, clean it good and prime and add peel and stick about 6" wide to protect the wood from ground water then cover that with galvanized sheet metal and match the siding to the rest of the house.
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.blueskin-weather-barrier-6-inch.1000403475.html

In the picture you can see the sheet metal under the siding at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Like this


----------

